
Show HN: Intergram – Free live chat widget linked to your Telegram messenger - idoco
https://github.com/idoco/intergram
======
nerdponx
I was pretty surprised to find this had nothing to do with Instagram.

~~~
idoco
Hmm... I get that :) Do you have a better name for it ?

~~~
michaelbuckbee
Telegram + Widget = Telegidget

Short. Sounds like a real word, and from a quick googling doesn't seem to be
being used by anything else (open source or commercial).

~~~
idoco
Not bad, maybe I'll open an issue on GitHub and let people vote on the name.

------
slig
Thanks! I've just implemented on this fairly new website
[https://www.brainzilla.com/](https://www.brainzilla.com/)

I had a few ideas for widgets that sit there and are only loaded when the user
interacts with it and your implementation will be perfect for me to understand
how it's done. Thanks again!

~~~
idoco
I've implemented a pretty naive solution, I guess there are better ways to do
that.

You can it here
[https://github.com/idoco/intergram/blob/master/src/widget/wi...](https://github.com/idoco/intergram/blob/master/src/widget/widget-
index.js)

------
fvargas
Does the Telegram API offer any way for direct ephemeral communication between
users and Telegram's servers so as to not require an intermediary server?

~~~
ReverseCold
Yeah.

[https://core.telegram.org/](https://core.telegram.org/)

~~~
fvargas
My question asks if it is possible to use Telegram's API to communicate with
someone in a way that does not require the user to create or authenticate with
an account. But it may require a loosely permissive authorization token
provided by the person with whom the user wishes to communicate.

Intergram achieves this (if I understand correctly) by using an intermediary
server between the user and Telegram's API.

What I'm further asking is if the same behavior is possible without the
intermediary server.

------
marksomnian
Interesting. I wonder how this could be used to have multiple people read and
reply to messages? Perhaps the Intergram bot could be linked to a group
chat...

~~~
idoco
Yeah, it should work in groups. I really like the idea of building another bot
to do some auto replies, kinda like a "micro-bot" architecture.

------
TheFullStack
I see you're using React on this - cool. If my site already uses React, will
your widget import React again?

~~~
idoco
I'm using preact, it's a very light version of react. The whole initial js
bundle is less than 6kb (gziped)

[https://preactjs.com](https://preactjs.com)

~~~
fvargas
It may make sense to publish a self-contained component in an npm package

------
gespadas
This is amazing!!! Thanks :-)

~~~
idoco
Thanks :)

------
phaed
Came here for Instagram.

